# Time orientation groups of personalities. Past, Present, Future, Infinite.



## Turututu (Dec 22, 2009)

I was doing some rearranging of the types to find things they had in common and came across the time issue.

(Note: this is tendencies generalization and speculation on my part, so please keep in mind I'm not saying these groups are doomed to their supposed time focus) 

---









*xSxJ*s, because Si is one of their first 2 functions, they're always contrasting past with present, so their time orientation is the *past*.

*xSxP*s, because Se is one of their first 2 functions, they're always taking in what surrounds them in the here and now, so their time orientation is the *present*.

*xNxJ*s, because Ni is one of their first 2 functions, they're always looking forward to what could be, so their time orientation is the *future*.

*xNxP*s, because Ne is one of their first 2 functions, they're always looking at all the sides, so their time orientation is what I would call the* infinite*, interweaving past, present and future.

---

*I would like to hear about how you perceive time.*
Is it a friend or a foe? Do you wish it would slow down, pause, fast-forward or not exist at all? How does it make you feel? Any other thoughts? Why?

As a future group type (INTJ), I often find myself irrationally wishing to fast-forward. I can be depressed If I'm not looking to something for my future. I used to constantly whine about how time passes so slowly when I'm not having fun and so fast when I am.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I hate time! I wish it would slow down or die or something! I lose track of time and I just don't have enough time to do the things I want to >.<


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Sweet...I get to be in the "infinite" crowd. 

But yeah, I would actually say that I am generally quite present-oriented, and yet I am simultaneously very concerned with and overwhelmed by the future.
I am not particularly prone to nostalgia, but fretting about future events is commonplace.

I wish that I had a "pause" button for time, definitely. Sometimes, I really just need time to process things.


----------



## lantern (Feb 15, 2010)

I don't know actually....I tend to daydream and think about the future a lot - this usually makes me feel enthusiastic esp when I have goals I want to achieve. I would rate this as a friend.

I do look to the past as a guideline to how to live/make decisions in the present or the future - being careful and contemplative. When I look too much into the past I actually feel slightly depressive so I try not to think of the past too much. This is a foe to me.

I have slight trouble focusing my mind on the present, unless I'm at work and I'm busy then that's my only present time, or if I'm with people talking and having fun, overall when I'm in the present I'm more relaxed and calm. Present is a friend to me.

So definitely I prefer present and future, I'm much more happier and calmer, because even though I have a tendency to be concerned about stuff I flip these thoughts over quickly and look at the positives/optimistic.


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

I like that. My personal philosophy is very much that we are part of a four-dimensional network of human linkages, stretching across the world and also back and forwards through time, a cosmic mycelium. Sometimes, when I am on a Ne-surf, I can see the whole thing and it is beautiful.


----------



## Turututu (Dec 22, 2009)

Ne sounds amazing. *_*


----------



## lantern (Feb 15, 2010)

eranashine said:


> Ne sounds amazing. *_*


It is...it's like having a constant conversation with myself in my head, making sense of everything and weaving all the info collected....like a jigsaw puzzle, although it can be a bit of an overload sometimes if it's not controlled.

Anybody else feel like that? those who have Ne as one of their main cognitive functions?


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

um....much of the time


----------



## lantern (Feb 15, 2010)

hallelujah I don't feel as mad :crazy: - I find that when I try to explain to people what's been going on in my mind (complex stuff) they look all confused and say I "think too much" or "you think/look into things far too deeply."


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

lantern said:


> hallelujah I don't feel as mad :crazy: - I find that when I try to explain to people what's been going on in my mind (complex stuff) they look all confused and say I "think too much" or "you think/look into things far too deeply."


OMG that happens to me! I feel like I see things that most people really don't...and like people are gonna think I'm crazy or something >.<


----------



## Turututu (Dec 22, 2009)

Ne and Ni get into a fight with me, so I can't fully experience Ne in all its beauty. Ne is a shadow process for me, so it's like the bad guy opposing Ni when I'm stressed.

Ni: Alright, this is the right way of doing it!
Ne: Pfft, Nonsense. *starts pointing extra connections*
Ni: @[email protected] Where did they all come from! *rechecks*
Ne: Don't forget about those ones over there too *points to more connections*
Ni: D;


----------



## lantern (Feb 15, 2010)

Queen of Leaves said:


> OMG that happens to me! I feel like I see things that most people really don't...and like people are gonna think I'm crazy or something >.<


YES!! ditto! 

I also sense/feel how people really are as a person too - even when first meeting them...usually I am spot-on with my predictions...I can't explain it in words...and sometimes I can pretty much predict what's going to happen in certain situations or how people are likely to behave.
And then sometimes when I have a strong feeling about something or someone I wonder whether I'm being overly-charged and question whether it's real or not.

Does that make sense??


----------



## lantern (Feb 15, 2010)

eranashine said:


> Ne and Ni get into a fight with me, so I can't fully experience Ne in all its beauty. Ne is a shadow process for me, so it's like the bad guy opposing Ni when I'm stressed.
> 
> Ni: Alright, this is the right way of doing it!
> Ne: Pfft, Nonsense. *starts pointing extra connections*
> ...


Yeah that pretty much explains what goes on in my head LOL.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

lantern said:


> YES!! ditto! I sense/feel how people really are as a person too - even when first meeting them...usually I am spot-on with my predictions...I can't explain it in words...and sometimes I can pretty much predict what's going to happen in certain situations or how people are likely to behave.
> And then sometimes when I have a strong feeling about something or someone I wonder whether I'm being overly-charged and question whether it's real or not.
> 
> Does that make sense??


My Ne makes me feel like I can look into certain things and see things other people can't...And I know that because I get 'wtf looks' when I try to explain it to them lol
It's just seeing hidden meanings in everything and connecting things...I can also turn anything intoa metaphor and I'm pretty sure that's my Ne xD


----------



## lantern (Feb 15, 2010)

Queen of Leaves said:


> My Ne makes me feel like I can look into certain things and see things other people can't...And I know that because I get 'wtf looks' when I try to explain it to them lol
> It's just seeing hidden meanings in everything and connecting things...I can also turn anything intoa metaphor and I'm pretty sure that's my Ne xD


Yup yup that's situational stuff - I point out stuff which most people might not think of. What I explained before I don't think was Ne, it was Ni I think. I have to try and not get confused hence my edit before haha.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Yeah I was gonna say that was more Ni than Ne lol
But I thought maybe I was just getting confused or something haha


----------



## lantern (Feb 15, 2010)

And Functianalyst will step in and say "Lantern, you got it confused again *sigh*" :laughing:


----------



## by every star (Mar 20, 2010)

Infinite, for me.
I'd say it's pretty accurate.
Sometimes, I'm able to take past, present, and future into consideration, and other times it varies from one to the other depending on what I'm dealing with, if that makes sense.

Lately, I've been extremely future-oriented, though.


----------



## TaylorS (Jan 24, 2010)

I am very much future-oriented. I like Sci-Fi, Transhumanism, radical progressive politics, etc.


----------



## Parade of Sparrows (Mar 16, 2010)

Very interesting 

Me- ESFP- I have always been lost about the future and I'm pretty well known not to learn from past mistakes... I would definitely say I am more focused on the present than anything else. I'm growing though with the help of mbti ... I hope


----------

